# 93 altima starting problem



## kadiyali (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, guys,
Here is the problem with my altima GXE. When I turn the switch at on position, I can hear the starter keep clicking but no spinning sound. I thought the problem may be with the solenoid. So I took the starder motor and the solenoid out. Both of them work well when connected with the battery. I also connected the starter to the right terminals using jump cables and turned the switch to "on" position. The starter works well. I also checked the connections and they seem working. However, when I put it back in the car the problem still remains. It sounds like the solenoind keep kicking out the axel again and again but can not spin the flying wheel. (Is my conjection right?  I think there are two possibilities:
1: starter relay is bad and it makes the solenoid repeat kicking? but why the solenoid works well when it is out of the car but connected with the same terminals?
2: flying wheel jam? I know very little about this and do not know how to deal with it. 
Anybody has the similar experience? Any comments? Thanks a lot for your help.
Kadiyali


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Is the car an automatic or manual?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds as though you have some cable issues. I would do some voltage drop tests between the engine ground and ground side on the battery and the starter positive terminal and the positive side of the battery. Also clean the posts and terminals with battery cleaner or baking soda, water and a brush. Then use a little grease to coat the outside of the terminals for corrosion protection.

Troy


----------

